# See, what did I tell you!



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/6981411.stm

Bloody obvious from the start wasn't it?

And don't come along and say, 'It's only questioning. They're not being treated as suspects', cos I'll say, 'Where there's smoke there's fire'!! :?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Well I hope you're wrong - I just can't believe that the McCanns would go to such an extent to cover it up as they have done, although obviously this has been driven by the media to a large extent too.

I'm not sure how it would fare if they were ever charged and it went to a trial - doesn't the jury need to have a degree of isolation from the case, and so much has been written in the media already that they may not get a fair trial.


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

theres sick and theres super sick . i dont think they have invented a word for you yet so ill just invent one , sickknobjockytosser!!!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Why, thank you!

8hrs for an interview as 'a witness'? Yeah, right.

And coincides with DNA evidence being sent back to Portugal by UK labs. Something smells fishy and I aint talking about your arse stig!


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks like your onto something

http://news.sky.com/skynews/article/0,, ... 58,00.html


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

You know what disturbs me about some people? They'd actually be happier if it was discovered that the McCaanâ€™s were somehow involved in the death of their daughter, rather than if Madeleine was found safe and sound.

Human nature eh? It's a wonderful thing.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Agreed. That would be disturbing.

There's nothing I'd like more _but_ you do seriously have to wonder what sort of people would leave their kids alone to go off and have an evening meal.

"Human nature eh? It's a wonderful thing." :?


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/6982969.stm :?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Guilt aside - she's a MILF.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

:lol:

Trust you!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> :lol:
> 
> Trust you!


That was the thought about version - the first one i wrote would have probably lead to bad taste comments!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

:lol:

No. Never.

Who would state such a thing about a post on a Forum?

Seems like you can't post a link, with your thoughts, without being called a tossertwattitknobjockey these days and then be accused of wanting a public hanging for selfish parents over the safety of a poor little girl! :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

aidb said:


> You know what disturbs me about some people? They'd actually be happier if it was discovered that the McCaanâ€™s were somehow involved in the death of their daughter, rather than if Madeleine was found safe and sound.
> 
> Human nature eh? It's a wonderful thing.


I don't think anyone is particularly gleeful about this development.

But quite few have quietly thought that not all was stacking up with the Mcanns and their whole demeanour and handling of this tragedy from the outset. There seems to have been to me at least, an inevitability about this news.

Of course no one does know exactly how anyone one should act when faced with this type of tragedy. It cannot be anything but the most ghastly experience.

And of course Mrs Mcann has not been charged, let alone convicted...


----------



## Munchkinfairy (Jul 20, 2007)

If the parents are gulity of something, would they not have found a body by now?? Unless she has been taken, I can't understand how the parents could just make her disappear? :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> During questioning yesterday, detectives suggested that traces of Madeleine's blood were discovered in the vehicle.


it is so easy for this to happen. A small cut or abrasion on our skin especially so common with young kids.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

vlastan said:


> > During questioning yesterday, detectives suggested that traces of Madeleine's blood were discovered in the vehicle.
> 
> 
> it is so easy for this to happen. A small cut or abrasion on our skin especially so common with young kids.


They never hired the car until 25 days after she went missing which is why they think it's a big thing.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > > During questioning yesterday, detectives suggested that traces of Madeleine's blood were discovered in the vehicle.
> ...


OK I am sorry I missed this.

But again "blood traces" would normally mean not visible to the naked eye, so it is so easy that parents can transfer this or in clothes worn by the child before or on some toys or things she used to have an play with...so many things.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/6981411.stm
> 
> Bloody obvious from the start wasn't it?


I wouldn't go as far as to say that. But considering the lack of evidence and the strange resilience and OTT behaviour of their parents, I soon began to think, what if bringing up 3 kids was getting a bit too much, and poor Madeline was being seen as "surplus to their requirements"?

Having say that, the Portuguese police are talking out of their rears when they say that the McCanns were never suspects. Of course they were - as soon as they reported her missing! I would consider them bad policemen if they had taken their reports on face value.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

vlastan said:


> OK I am sorry I missed this.
> 
> But again "blood traces" would normally mean not visible to the naked eye, so it is so easy that parents can transfer this or in clothes worn by the child before or on some toys or things she used to have an play with...so many things.


I agree, which makes it so difficult to prove anything. Well, innocent until proven guilty, and beyond all reasonable doubt. Looks set to go on for the forseeable future.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Looks like she's going to get charged according to BBC news a moment ago :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Madeleine: Mum 'May Be Charged'
Updated: 13:50, Friday September 07, 2007

Sky sources have said Kate McCann could be charged with the accidental death of her daughter.
Mrs McCann's lawyer has warned her she may face charges today, said a family friend.


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

There's also the small matter of over a million quid in the find madelaine fund, donated by people all over the world, a few hundere grand of which they've already spent.

IF she's charged and found guilty it'll be interesting to see how they work this one as they'll be a few people wanting their donations back. :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I would have thought that 25 days after the "abduction", the McCanns couldnt fart without the press reporting it, let alone move a package the size of a young child and (I guess) bury it?


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> I would have thought that 25 days after the "abduction", the McCanns couldnt fart without the press reporting it, let alone move a package the size of a young child and (I guess) bury it?


You would have thought so :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

He's a surgeon and she's a GP. Go figure! :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Madeleine: Mother 'Has Not Been Charged'
Updated: 15:43, Friday September 07, 2007

Police have finished questioning Kate McCann but are not charging her over the disappearance of her daughter Madeleine, according to Sky sources.
The news came as Gerry McCann arrived at the Portuguese police station to be questioned again.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> He's a surgeon and she's a GP. Go figure! :?


he is not a surgeon

sums up the rest of the speculation and bullshit in this thread


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

DXN said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > He's a surgeon and she's a GP. Go figure! :?
> ...


Bullshit as stated!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

> The toddler's father is a consultant cardiologist at Leicester's Glenfield Hospital.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/leicestershire/6623127.stm

He's a consultant surgeon, hence the title "Mr" and not "Dr". Not all bullshit then. :wink:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> > The toddler's father is a consultant cardiologist at Leicester's Glenfield Hospital.
> 
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/leicestershire/6623127.stm
> ...


Wrong again. He is a cardiologist = physician, not a surgeon. I have worked with him so beleive me and not the press.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jdn said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > > The toddler's father is a consultant cardiologist at Leicester's Glenfield Hospital.
> ...


Is it true that in order to be a cardiologist surgeon you must be around 40 years old or late thirties?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> > The toddler's father is a consultant cardiologist at Leicester's Glenfield Hospital.
> 
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/leicestershire/6623127.stm
> ...


 :roll:

Fact....... he is not a surgeon

press have got it wrong, don't believe everything you read in the press.
(is the moral of my post)

Also worked with Gerry  few years back


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

vlastan said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> > Karcsi said:
> ...


mid thirtys, thats about right


----------

